# Cold and clammy while sleeping?



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

Lately when I put dc down for bedtime, sometimes even during nap time, he gets cold and damp?
I do not know what to exactly do about this???

I am thinking that since he is sweating I need to keep him cooler but at the same time his skin is cold to the touch, so do I need to keep him warm???







:

I thought that putting a sheepskin underneath him would help, but sometimes it does and other times, mostly, he is still sweating (but at least he is warm).
I am not sure what else to do? I am thinking that it has something to do with the mattress, as it is that awful plastic stuff.....but they do not have anything else available for a crib around here???
Am also not sure what type of mattress would be the best that lets air circulate but is still firm enough for a toddler?
Any advice???


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

Anybody any ideas???


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, my toddler still refuses to sleep covered up, so I put him in an all-cotton, long sleeved zip up sleeper with feet for night sleep so he stays warm enough. It's cool and breathable, he never wakes up hot or cold even with a ceiling fan and a/c running.

You can also get a mattress pad in the appropriate size for the crib mattress, that makes a BIG difference on how much my son sweats at night. If you can't find a mattress pad locally in a crib size, order one online through Amazon.com.


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks bdavis337!
I tried this by using the sheepskin,...amazon seems also to have only plastic mattresses, so I guess I have to go "Swedish"again!








Meaning Ikea sells real cotton mattresses for cribs and they luckily use the same size as we have







: pooh!
Next time we are in the area of Boston we are going shopping down there for a mattress and hopefully that will be the end of it!
I also still use a "Grobag", basically similar to what you are describing, it is a cotton sleeping bag with kiddo, but my ds has always been pretty sweaty, so the only thing that could cause the problem now has to be the mattress!


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

How old is your little one? I find that *I* am uncomfortable sleeping if I'm not wearing thin pants, b/c I don't like my legs to rub together, makes me all sweaty and icky. Perhaps in a sleeper he'd be more comfy?


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

No, he does not seem to have any problems with that. He wears sometimes just a pajama set with no sleeper and still has the same problems of being cold and sweaty at the same time, but his skin is not chaffed or anything. Actually he only wakes up when he is soaked already from sweat, which luckily does not happen often, but I just try to make it as comfortable for him as possible, as we all know how bad it is to wake up after a horrible nights sleep!


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds like a mattress cover and all-cotton sheets might be the best way to start then. Some kiddos just get all sweaty while they sleep too, so if he's not waking up unhappy I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------

